# Audi R4 e-tron Roadster Concept Also Confirmed by L'Automobile, Auto Motor und Sport



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The idea of an Audi R4 e-tron roadster concept for Paris continues to gather momentum today with stories from French auto magazine L'Automobile and German magazine Auto Motor und Sport. L'Automobile went so far as to mock up a render while A,M und S offers even more credibility given their connections within Audi management.

*So What Do We Think?*
When we first read this story on WorldCarFans last week we were skeptical. The idea of such a concept makes sense but WCF didn't suggest a source and that left us wondering. A video found Friday of a similar car being taken to the top of a ski jump by a helicopter plus these latest reports solidifies our take on the car's likelihood.

What is known is that Audi is still considering adding a small roadster based on this mid-engine transverse architecture that is being evaluated by the Volkswagen Group to underpin VW and also a Porsche models.

Having now apparently given the car a name (R4), we expect this car is closer to production than it was back in January when a coupe version was shown in Detroit.

Read more at L'Automobile and Auto Motor und Sport after the jumps. Thank you Quattroholic blog and Audiblog.nl for the tips.

* Full Story - L'Automobile *

* Full Story - Auto Motor und Sport translated to English*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt473 said:


>


Chin's work. Makes sense. Looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tvrfan (Sep 13, 2010)

why was the Etron II rwd an not quattro? because it was a concept? or will the real car also rwd? i hope not

the most sources quote that the R4 etron roadster will be rear-wheel-drive like the Etron II  from detroit. . why fu....ing rwd and not quattro? i hope that the rwd will stand alone with the etron II concept and the real car comes with quattro. anyone has info ??? i would hate audi for doing an rwd car. i love quattro to death. 

plz, has anyone a info about the R4 being quattro ???


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The e-tron 1 had 4 electro motors in each wheel making it a quattro.
I would make no sense to give the e-tron II also 4 electro motors, that's why it had only 2 motors in each rear wheel.
According to sources the e-tron II is VW BlueSport based, a transverse mid engine RWD car.
If this is the case the e-tron II (R4) will also be a transverse mid engine RWD car.
The transverse mid engine layout make it very difficult to get a axle to the front to make it a quattro (the transverse engine is in the way for it)
Further is the rear part of the e-tron II to sort for a longitudinal engine layout to create a quattro car.
And last, quattro would make it to heavy for a only 3.93m' long sports car.

But people say this concept (in the movies) have a longer front hoot/bonnet then the e-tron II seen in Detroit. ( i don't see it based on the movies)
In that case the engine can be moved to the front, and in that case it would be more in line as a TT Mk3 instead of a R4.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T;bt483 said:


> The e-tron 1 had 4 electro motors in each wheel making it a quattro.
> I would make no sense to give the e-tron II also 4 electro motors, that's why it had only 2 motors in each rear wheel.
> According to sources the e-tron II is VW BlueSport based, a transverse mid engine RWD car.
> If this is the case the e-tron II (R4) will also be a transverse mid engine RWD car.
> ...


What he said. It remains to be seen whether this proposed MQB(ish) mid-engine setup could or would get AWD but that would certainly add weight, complexity and cost.


----------



## tvrfan (Sep 13, 2010)

man a audi with rwd, that sucks an is cutting a leak into audis phylosophie. audi cutts themselves into meat. because they said long time ago (no rwd because its not safe enough) and now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

tvrfan;bt487 said:


> man a audi with rwd, that sucks an is cutting a leak into audis phylosophie. audi cutts themselves into meat. because they said long time ago (no rwd because its not safe enough) and now


I think the philosophy is that awd is superior, not that one or the other is more unsafe. I don't mind RWD. I'd prefer AWD but I don't see a problem with it. I wrote this a long time ago.

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_612.shtml


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

